# Manoi Go - Break Dancing Robot



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stumbled on this while watching CES unfold last week. A thing or two about animatronics can be learned from this thing if we could get our hands on one to reverse engineer.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

It's all ready horrifying. It's Mechazawa's little brother. Nyarlathotep, I want one, too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now if they could just make a robot that would clean my house, life would be complete


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Now if they could just make a robot that would clean my house, life would be complete


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, Haunti, that's just a little too scary!


----------

